# What to name our puppy?



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Romeo, all the way! Such a great name for a sweet Golden.

My avatar dog was named Romeo.

Plus, I don't like doggy sounding names, which to me most of the rest are... and, I hate the word Maverick bc of the election LOL


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

I really like Whiskey, They can be the color of a Golden also.

We get our second golden on May 30th, Can't wait!!!! I have been playing with names also but I'm not very creative.

I really like Brody Nash. But were are getting him from Pittsburgh and we are huge Steeler fans but I cannot come up with any names I like, Don't like going with plan names like Ben etc.

I also am a big Harley Lover, but to many people have the name Harley.

Best of Luck to you and your new Puppy.


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I can hear you calling him...
"Romeo! Where for Art Thou??"

Sorry... someone had to say it!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

oh my lordy please don't call him cheeseburger!! I love the name Romeo too...I'd def go with that!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Montana's Mommy said:


> I really like Whiskey, They can be the color of a Golden also.
> 
> We get our second golden on May 30th, Can't wait!!!! I have been playing with names also but I'm not very creative.
> 
> ...


Yes I meant to mention that I liked Whiskey for the colouring as well! A childhood friend's golden was named Cognac, which I really like but I can't bring myself to 'steal' a friend's pet's name!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

One thing I suggest is to go say really loud "Whiskey come here" Will the neighbors think you are an alcoholic. And with any name you pick out. I like the idea of yelling "Romeo come here".


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

North of the border EH!

Molson

Windsor

Yukon Jack


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

BeauShel said:


> One thing I suggest is to go say really loud "Whiskey come here" Will the neighbors think you are an alcoholic. And with any name you pick out. I like the idea of yelling "Romeo come here".


Funny, that's the exact same thing my mom said. I think my neighbours might be alcoholics so I don't think it would make me look so bad!  But I do like the sound of calling for Romeo better.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Swampcollie said:


> North of the border EH!
> 
> Molson
> 
> ...


Canadian all the way! Funny you mention the name Molson. The puppy we are getting is one of 2 brothers that the breeder picked from the litter to use for showing, and she is selling us one of them (won't know which one we're getting until tomorrow). Their registered names are: I am Canadian "Molson", and Tap That "Guinness"  Those names are also still possibilities but the boyfriend and I are Budweiser/MGD drinkers, not Canadian/Guinness...


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I thought my daughter's dog came with a unusual name,Cornflake.... but CHEESEBURGER? =O I'd be worried about future children with this one...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Romeo*

Romeo is my favorite without a doubt!!!!!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I've got a cat name Molson. 
Not too Canadian, eh???


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Personally, I like Romeo the best. Whiskey is kinda cute too, but among the choices, I'd probably go with Romeo.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

I'll like the idea of you opening the back door and calling "Romeo? Oh, Romeo? Where are you?" 

It's a good name.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Instead of Cheeseburger, you could call him Jimmy or Buffet. One of my son's favorite songs growing up was "Cheeseburger in Paradise" by Jimmy Buffet 

One of these days, I'm going to have Jimmy Buffet-themed litter, I swear it.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

S-Dog's Mom said:


> I can hear you calling him...
> "Romeo! Where for Art Thou??"
> 
> Sorry... someone had to say it!


You and Christine had the same thought. They say great minds think alike. I luv it!


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

You like Romeo, so make it so.

Sounds good to me!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

Cheeseburger!!

Just because it's new. All the other names have been around the block, but I've never heard someone named cheeseburger :lol:


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

'cause, if you name him Cheeseburger, you gotta get another one and name it Diet Coke! Can't have the one without the other.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Tahnee GR said:


> Instead of Cheeseburger, you could call him Jimmy or Buffet. One of my son's favorite songs growing up was "Cheeseburger in Paradise" by Jimmy Buffet


Haha that would be perfect!


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

.........*Boris*


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

avincent52 said:


> .........*Boris*


The new engineer who just started at my work is named Boris. Suits an engineer...not so much a puppy :no:


----------

